

Donate to International Medical Corps and Facebook will match upto $2M - neokya
https://www.facebook.com/nepalearthquakesupport

======
neokya
I don't see other tech giants doing anything. Facebook really knows people and
their emotions, doesn't it?

------
neokya
Only other wish, a call to action button would be really great.

